# Lake-in-wood, Bowmansville Pa



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

Loved this place! If you are looking for a WOODSY experience- Quiet- no roudiness/ loud music, etc (If you want a beer- put it in a cup). There was a great pool for the kids (ours are almost 2 and 4)- adorable splashy pool with clown/ seals. Cute restaurant on site, Amish goods being sold thru the campground via horse and buggy, lake (6 acres) stocked with bass. Clean, quiet, large sites. A few pull thrus too. It is a large campground, so may want to rent a golf cart. Biking thru here is challenging- a bit hilly- not too bad though.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Drew's mom
That not to far from us.
May have to look into it for some weekend.
Where are you from local?
Don


----------



## CampingSims (Jun 12, 2005)

I was so happy to read such a positve comment, especially since I already made reservations there for July.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

So when in July are you going there?
Don


----------



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey-
I'm from South Jersey- Woodbury area. Took about 1hour and 40 mins to get there............


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Does the cg have a web site? Un-roudy campgrounds are just what I like.

Bill


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Website is: www.lakeinwoodcampground.com

I have never been there but I have family that goes there from time to time and like it alot.

Gary


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Very nice campground when we were there two years ago. Onlybad feature was that the pool water was very, very cold. Other than that it was quite all right.


----------



## CampingSims (Jun 12, 2005)

We are going the last week in July. Hopefully the pool will be warm by then, but with this crazy weather...you never know.


----------



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

Pools were 77degrees when we were there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A little too warm........


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmmm, gonna add this one to the list of potentials. Thanks for the heads up.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

At 1st I thought you are talking about my backyard









Bowmanville









Thor


----------



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

we have looked into this campground also...hoping to get out there soon hopefully in Augest...We also are in south jersey\ Turnersville..Hope to see you on the road soon have not seen many Outbacks in SJ nice to know there are a few out there and not only me...


----------



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

jcball16 said:


> we have looked into this campground also...hoping to get out there soon hopefully in Augest...We also are in south jersey\ Turnersville..Hope to see you on the road soon have not seen many Outbacks in SJ nice to know there are a few out there and not only me...
> [snapback]41219[/snapback]​


Cool! I saw an Outback in Mullica Hill, too. Three in Gloucester County! Wow. Who was your dealer?


----------



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

[Cool! I saw an Outback in Mullica Hill, too. Three in Gloucester County! Wow. Who was your dealer?
[snapback]41527[/snapback]​[/quote]

We bought ours from Fretz Rv center in Souderton PA...we found it at a camping show at FT Washington Expo Center in 03 and fell in love with it...Hope to see ya on the road at some campgrond in PA or Jersey I am always looking for outbacks when we go out but never seem to see any would be nice to see at least 1 out there.....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I just made reservations at this CG for Oct. Glad to hear the positive feedback & the tip on beer in a cup









Thanks, 
Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> I just made reservations at this CG for Oct. Glad to hear the positive feedback & the tip on beer in a cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami,

You could try for June 9-11 also.....there are already three of us from here going that weekend.

STeve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> You could try for June 9-11 also.....there are already three of us from here going that weekend.
> 
> STeve
> [snapback]100538[/snapback]​


Can't wait Steve that weekend is also our annv.









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > You could try for June 9-11 also.....there are already three of us from here going that weekend.
> ...


So I guess you want us to keep your kids at our campsite for awhile one night??!!








shy
















Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Tami,
> 
> You could try for June 9-11 also.....there are already three of us from here going that weekend.
> 
> STeve


Thanks Steve,

I sent in a request online for those dates. I let you know if we get in. Are you all located in the same area?

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> > Tami,
> >
> > You could try for June 9-11 also.....there are already three of us from here going that weekend.
> >
> ...


Steve, Highlander96,are side by side and I am right across the road from them

Don

PS Nice one Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Steve, Highlander96,are side by side and I am right across the road from them
> 
> Don


OK, where are you?

Tami


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

RizFam said:


> > Steve, Highlander96,are side by side and I am right across the road from them
> >
> > Don
> 
> ...


200 Loop, I think. We are in Myrtle Beach right now and I don't have my confirmation with me.

Hope that helps.

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I think we are in 201, Highlander is in 200.......

I think Hootbob is in J, M, or N...not sure which one.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I think we are in 201, Highlander is in 200.......
> 
> I think Hootbob is in J, M, or N...not sure which one.
> 
> ...


I think we are in N
Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank You,

I haven't heard back from the CG yet, but when I booked for Oct., they offered me a choice of sites. If they offer again, I'll try to get something close to you all.
I'll let you know where we end up.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Drew said:


> Loved this place! If you are looking for a WOODSY experience- Quiet- no roudiness/ loud music, etc (*If you want a beer- put it in a cup*). ...snip....
> [snapback]40316[/snapback]​


What happens when you fire up the mixer on the outside stove?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Loved this place! If you are looking for a WOODSY experience- Quiet- no roudiness/ loud music, etc (*If you want a beer- put it in a cup*).Â ...snip....
> ...


Just might have to make a few more drinks









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Tami,
> 
> You could try for June 9-11 also.....there are already three of us from here going that weekend.
> 
> STeve




Just heard back from Lake in Wood on the June dates & unfortunately they are all booked for that weekend. Thanks so much for the invitation, & have a great time!!

Don hope you & the Mrs. have a wonderful anniversary









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Just heard back from Lake in Wood on the June dates & unfortunately they are all booked for that weekend. Thanks so much for the invitation, & have a great time!!
> 
> Don hope you & the Mrs. have a wonderful anniversary
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you couldn't get in there will be plenty more times to meet u
And Thankyou very much we will try to have a great annv.









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Sorry to hear you couldn't get in there will be plenty more times to meet u
> And Thankyou very much we will try to have a great annv.
> 
> Don


Thanks Don,









Will we see you in Ocean City, MD?
If not ................Otters Lake









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> > Sorry to hear you couldn't get in there will be plenty more times to meet u
> > And Thankyou very much we will try to have a great annv.Â
> >
> > Don
> ...


Otter Lake
Can't wait to meet you

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Otter Lake
> Can't wait to meet you
> 
> Don


Thanks







Ditto!

Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Update waited a while & decided to call back & I Got Lucky








They had a cancellation for June 9-11 on site 206 & I took it









Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

That's great Tami!!

If you check the map here, we are in 200, Highlander is in 201, and Hootbob is in N. You are right up the lane from us.










Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*WOOOHOOO*


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Great news Tami!!!!!

See you in a few weeks!

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Tim,

How cool is that .... I guess it was meant to be









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Tami
Glad to see that you got in









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Don,

Isn't that unreal that we are all in the same area??








Who Knew









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just lucky I guess









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Just lucky I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah we aren't very lucky ......







Hey maybe our luck is changing.

Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

9 more Days

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> 9 more Days
> 
> Don
> [snapback]116124[/snapback]​


Are any of you planning on going to the prime rib dinner on Saturday night??

I don't think we will, as I am the only one that would eat it...









Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I doubt it Steve
most likely make something on the campfire

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> [snapback]116124[/snapback]​Are any of you planning on going to the prime rib dinner on Saturday night??
> 
> I don't think we will, as I am the only one that would eat it...
> 
> ...


SHHHHHHH...........







don't mention that in front of John he'll want to go & he eats too much beef as it is.

Tami


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I was thinking of bringing along soem chicken and having a BBQ.

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > [snapback]116124[/snapback]​Are any of you planning on going to the prime rib dinner on Saturday night??
> ...


There's nothing wrong with eating beef!!!

Actually we do more venison than anything...









Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not sure how you guys coming from Jersey are coming, but if you come from the north, it is easier to get to the campground from Reading than it is to go to Morgantown.

I found out that you can run 222 or 61 S to Reading, and pick up 422 S just outside of Reading. From there, get off at the Lancaster Avenue exit (it is a left side exit)

At the traffic light make a right and it is actually Business 222 again. Stay on there until you go under a railroad bridge. Take the left just after the bridge...it is 625 S. Stay on that road until you see the signs for Lake in Wood.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Do you soak it in milk first ? I am not a fan, but I know John has eaten it & enjoys it.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Do you soak it in milk first ? I am not a fan, but I know John has eaten it & enjoys it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't.

Some people will soak it in milk and then bread crumbs and fry it.

I usually just fry the steaks with peppers and onions in a pan.

Roasts I do in the crock pot and add some orange juice to it. The citric acid breaks down the gaminess.

We made and put away 150 lbs of hamburger this past year also. I always mix beef with it for burger.

50 lbs of homemade sausage also...sweet italian is my favorite.









Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> I'm not sure how you guys coming from Jersey are coming, but if you come from the north, it is easier to get to the campground from Reading than it is to go to Morgantown.
> 
> I found out that you can run 222 or 61 S to Reading, and pick up 422 S just outside of Reading. From there, get off at the Lancaster Avenue exit (it is a left side exit)
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve, I was going to ask if you guys knew a better way.

I was also wondering about Sat night? Not sure who is going to have the biggest site, but we might want to consider maybe our site? If not for dinner maybe later .... hang out by us for Sat evening in front of the fire?







This way Johnny might allow us some adult time together in the comfort of his own Outback,







just a thought. 
Not a problem if that isn't appealing, just thought I would throw it out there.

Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > Do you soak it in milk first ? I am not a fan, but I know John has eaten it & enjoys it.Â
> ...


WOW Steve ..........thats awesome. You'll have to tell John all about it. He loves to cook. Do you like hot spicy food?

Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > RizFam said:
> ...


I do to a point.....if it burns as much coming out as it does going in, its too hot for me!!!
















Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how you guys coming from Jersey are coming, but if you come from the north, it is easier to get to the campground from Reading than it is to go to Morgantown.
> ...


That would work for me.....you guys have one of the few pull thrus, but I can't remember how the sites are set up.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > huntr70 said:
> ...


I hear that


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > huntr70 said:
> ...


Maybe I'll send a PM to everyone to make a game plan.

Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> sweet italian is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen to that









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Forgot to mention that I ran into Thurston (Steve and Robyn) in a store over the weekend.

He said that he thinks Kernfour (Leon and Wendy) would be at Lake in Wood this weekend.

I'll have to PM him and see....









Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I almost forgot about this ...... clicky....

The Shady Maple Smorgasbord is right down the road from this campground.

If you want the best all you can eat buffet that know of, this is it.

Not usre what they feature over the weekend, (seafood, steak, etc), but the breakfast buffet is out of this world.

If you eat breakfast, you are good for the day!!!!

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Forgot to mention that I ran into Thurston (Steve and Robyn) in a store over the weekend.
> 
> He said that he thinks Kernfour (Leon and Wendy) would be at Lake in Wood this weekend.
> 
> ...


Awesome the more the merrier









Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> I almost forgot about this ...... clicky....
> 
> The Shady Maple Smorgasbord is right down the road from this campground.
> 
> ...


Looks like a Great Place!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

RizFam said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > I almost forgot about this ...... clicky....
> ...


Been there, Done that..at least a dozen times........Great place


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Maybe I can talk Peg into hitting Shady Maple for a meal









Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Maybe I can talk Peg into hitting Shady Maple for a meal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys and gals are killing me......I love that place, but I am trying to watch my figure









Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I can talk Peg into hitting Shady Maple for a meal
> ...


Don't watch you figure watch the food
















Don


----------



## kernfour (Oct 17, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I almost forgot about this ...... clicky....
> 
> The Shady Maple Smorgasbord is right down the road from this campground.
> 
> ...


We are open to anything. Let us know what everyone decides.
Tami's plan for Saturday night works for us.
Leon
P.S. My Second Post can you believe it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

kernfour said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > I almost forgot about this ...... clicky....
> ...


Way to Go Leon 7 more and you'll catch up to Peg








Doesn't matter to us either

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I can talk Peg into hitting Shady Maple for a meal
> ...


You guys are killing me....first you go get to go camping and now you are going to a buffet!!!!

Have a good time and someone drink a cold one for me!!!!!

Gary

PS...Tim I understand what you mean, I am staying in shape...round....it is a shape!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll drink 2 for you Gary









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

kernfour said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > I almost forgot about this ...... clicky....
> ...


















WOW 2nd Post in 8 months







& with a Tami mention ...............whew what an honor Leon









Looking forward to seeing you this weekend









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Less then 22 hours to go Hooray!!!!!
















Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& I hear the weather







is finally clearing up ........YIPPPEEEEEE
















Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> & I hear the weather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They say we might get a shower Saturday morning
But who cares we'll be camping








less then 12 hours to go









Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

All packed up and ready to roll.........

Can't wait to see everyone!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

sunny http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/...topnav_outdoors sunny








>>>







sunny sunny







sunny sunny


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

RizFam said:


> sunny http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/...topnav_outdoors sunny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figures......I'll be setting up in a thunderstorm..........

Tim


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Hope you all have a good weekend. If anyone runs into trouble or if ya all need help findin' anything get on the web and drop us a PM. You will be in our back yard!! Only about 15 minutes or so for us. Wish we could've joined you but the schedule just didn't allow. We have house guests for the weekend.

ENJOY!!!!

Jim and Steph

PS If you happen to see a Nissan Altima or a GMC Yukon bearing the M&M's racing signs, beeping and waving wildly along the way wave back to your fellow Outbacker!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We had a great time
Friday night it rain for awhile
Young lad got wet shortly after getting there(2 set of clothes the first day)
hung out at Rizfam site
Saturday some of us went fishing then we went to Shady Maples for supper
Boy were we all full from all that great food they had.
Leon's brother and Thurtson stopped in for a visit
Kids had a great time watching movies in our camper and playing golf and etc.
Saturday Night hung out at Rizfam site again and Tami came out with cheese and cracker platter
Then she came out with a "Happy 18 Anniversary Cake" for Peg and I
Which was really good by the way Thanks again Tami, John & John Luke
We had one accident on Sunday morning young lad was riding his bike
And ran right into a down tail gate of a truck and he jammed his handle bars right into his stomachof coarse this was right after breakfest so he had got sick and you know what happened!!!
We all packed out today
Cool part was 3 of us traveling together Rizfam followed leon and us up to 78 were their exit was
Will post some pics as soon as possible

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

A good time was had by all.......

I hope the young lad is feeling better, Don. He took a hard hit.

I found a new way home and cut 15 miles off of the trip.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim

P.S. Happy 18th, Don and Peg!!!!!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Tim








Yes he is feeling much better now

And to Thor,moosegut, Thurston young lad stayed dry for 48 hours






























Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful campground highly reccomend









Hello,








Arrived home safely & had a personal escort from Hootbob & Kernfour to our major highway & that was definitely one of the highlights of my weekend








Place was gorgeous, weather was perfect & spending quality time with fellow Outbackers is ALWAYS a great idea








We had a wonderful time & look forward to seeing everyone again real soon.



> HootBob Posted Yesterday, 06:12 PM
> Saturday Night hung out at Rizfam site again and Tami came out with cheese and cracker platter
> Then she came out with a "Happy 18 Anniversary Cake" for Peg and I
> Which was really good by the way Thanks again Tami, John & John Luke


You're Welcome my Pleasure! Thank you all for hanging out by us









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

No problem Tami we just have to keep an eye out for the man in the golf cart that says "STAFF"









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That's right Don, almost forgot about him ....








Apparently, we Outbackers were a tad to noisy Sat night & were told to keep it quiet









Tami


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi!
I saw you had posted here, Tami, and wanted to see some PA countryside!! WHEW!! It's GORGEOUS!! Now, shame on you guys/gals for getting a tad noisy!!














Our group would never do THAT!







Yeah, right!!








We had a rally at Santa Rosa Beach, FL, this past week, and it was great!! It was definitely HOT, though, and I'm hot-natured and have to stay out of the sun, due to meds. BUT, the evening walks on the beach were outta this world!!








That's my favorite time, anyway, when the tide comes in.
When I get a chance, I'll definitely have to head up to PA.........been there once, in 1978.
Take care!
Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Darlene if you decide to come to Pa.
Give any of us Pa.er's a yell we be more then happy to hook up with you
for some Pa. countryside views

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Darlene if you decide to come to Pa.
> Give any of us Pa.er's a yell we be more then happy to hook up with you
> for some Pa. countryside views
> 
> ...


AWWWW Hootbob








Hope I can come too .................







I would love to see more of PA countryside & meet my friend Darlene









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Darlene if you decide to come to Pa.
> ...


Why of course You John and John Luke








The more Outbackers the merrier

Don


----------

